# الاشكالات التي تواجه المهندس المدني المقيم في الموقع



## م.سنان صلاح (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

في البداية يجب ان اوضح ان نجاح اي مشروع انشائي يجب ان يكون باقصر فترة زمنية واقل كلفة واحسن نوعية 
ان اي مشروع انشائي ينفذ على مراحل فاذا كانت المرحلة الاولى تعديل الموقع وتسويته بالدفن للوصول الى المنسوب المطلوب (مع مراعاة التربة المستخدمة للدفن لنفرض ان سمك الدفن 50 سنتمتر و لنفرض ان مقدار الاعمال الترابية 250 متر مكعب وان عدد ساعات العمل 8ساعات وكان العمل يتطلب power shovel للتعديل والتسوية في الموقع 
فعلى المهندس المدني ان يحسب بشكل دقيق انتاجية الكلابة (turk) لان اي خطاء في حساب انتاجية الكلابة يعني تشغيل power shovr ليوم اضافي وهذا يعني خسارة


----------



## alsaift (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا م. سنان ونأمل بمزيد من الأمثلة منك والزملاء المهندسين


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*كيفية اختيار الاليات*






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هنالك عاملين مهمين في الاختيار الاليات
1- قابلية الالية على تنفيذ العمل هندسيا (فنيا)
2- اقل كلفة (اكثر اقتصاديا )لتنفيذ العمل 
على المهندس المدني ان يعلم انه من الصعب جعل الالية او الماكنة تعمل فعلا لمدة 60 دقيقة في الساعة بل تعمل اقل من ذلك تبعا لضروف الموقع والاليات


الاستخدام الاقصى وهي الحالة التي تكون فيها الالية وهي عاملة على الانتاجية التصميمية لها ويمكن ايجادها من خلال القانون الاتي 
معامل الاستخدام الاقصى = زمن الاستخدام الاقصى/ الزمن الكلي لدورة العمل 

معامل التشغيل يساوي نسبة دقائق العمل الفعلية في الساعة الى مستوى 60دقيقة 

مثال الية Power shovel قدرتها الحصانية 160 حصان تعمل بقدرتها الاقصى عند التحميل فقط وبمعدل 5 ثوان للدورة الوحدة التي مدتها20 ثانية وخلال 15 ثانية تعمل بنصف قدرتها الحصانية علما ان الالية تتوقف عن العمل بمعدل 10 دقفئق في الساعة 
الحل عدد الدقائق العمل =60-10=50دقيقة 
Time facter=50/60=0.833
حساب معامل الاستخدام =100 0/0 من الكفاءة 
الاستخدام الاقصى =5/20*100 0/0=0.25
الاستخدام المتبقي =15/20*50 0/0=0.375
اذن الاستخدام الكلي =0.25+0.375=0625


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك مهندس سنان صلاح

اتمنى منك اعطاء فكرة او مقدمه مختصره قبل الخوض في الامثلة الرائعه .. وذلك لكي يتمكن الجميع من فهم ما توصفه وتذكره من امثله .. وبالتالي الفائده من الموضوع ستكون اكبر .. وهذه مجرد وجهة نظر شخصية


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*كلفة الزيوت*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سنلقى في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب بما اشركو بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وماوائهم النار وبئس مثوى الظالمين 
صدق الله العظيم سورة ال عمران 150 الى 151
سوف اخرج قليلا عن جوهر الموضوع قليلا 
هنالك قول نفط العرب لعرب موتي يا رجعية 
حيث ان الواقع هو ان نفط العرب للمريكا (اليهود الانجاس ) لانه لايوجد دولة عربية في الوقت الحاضر تستطيع ان تبيع النفط بغير الدولار الامريكي او ياخد بدون مقابل 
وعندما تنظر الى الدول الغربية ترى ان الغرب كونوا الاتحاد سمية الاتحاد الاوربي واصدروا عملة سميت باليورو واصبحت تساوي الدولار 
وعندما تنظر الى الوطن العربي ترى ان كل الدول العربية تتكلم اللغة العربية ولاتوجد فواصل طبيعية تفصله عن بعضه البعض واغلب سكتنه من المسلمين ولم يفكروا في ان يصدرو عملة موحدة للقضاء على الفقر المستشري في كل الوطن العربي تخيل لو ان النفط العربي يباع بالعملة العربية الموحدة ماذا يكون واقع الانسان العربي 


كيفية حساب كلفة الوقود للا ليات والمكائن الانتاجية 
ان ما تصرفه الماكنة من الوقود تختلف من ماكنة الى اخرى ومن مشروع الى اخر وحسب ظروف وطبيعة العمل ومن العوامل التي تؤثر على كلفة الوقود هي المدة التي تستعمل فيها الماكنة بكامل قدرتها خلال الساعة الواحدة 
ملاحظة في المناطق النائية يجب زيادة الاحتياطي من الوقود وفي المناطق القريبة يمكن اعتماد احتياصي اقل 
fule =constant *o.f* hp
operting factor= time factor * engine factor 
constant =0.15 for diesel 0.23 for gasaline

ثال ماكنة قدرتها الحصانية 300 والمستخدمة 150 ودقائق العمل الفعلية 50 دقيقة 
fuel=0.15*0.5*0.835*150 =18.74 l/hr
fuel cost=1874*كلفة اللتر الواحد ID/L


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*سؤال*

بـــــــــــــــــــــسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اذا كنت تعمل مع شركة او مقاول وكان العمل يتطلب منك كمهندس حساب كلفة ماكنة انتاجية فيمكن حسابها من خلال جمع جبري لكلفة 1- كلفة الاندثار 2-كلفة الاستثمار والتامين 3- كلفة الصيانة والتصليح 4-كلفة الوقود 5-كلفة الزيوت 6- كلفة التشفيل (السائق )7- كلفة الاصارات اذا كانت من الاصارات المطاطية ولا تحسب اذا كانت مصنوعة من الحديد 


مثال توضيحي : ما هي الكلفة الكلية لحفر قناة بطول 12kmوعرض 10mوعمق 4mوبزاوية الميل 45 درجة وبعدها اوجد مقدار الفترة الزمنية اللازمة لحفر القناة اذا علمت انتاجية الماكنة 70m3/hr والكلفة الاولية لشراء الماكنة مقدارها 3200 ID ,وان الحياة المتوقعة للماكنة 6YEAR والقيمة الاستردادية S.V=2000ID ومقدار التامين والربح =6 0/0 4.5 0/0 ومعدل كلفة الصيانة والتصليح خلال السنة 750ID وكلفة السائق 10 ID/day والماكنة لها 280 hb وان الماكنة من نوع ديزل وعدد دقائق العمل في الساعة 45 والوقت بين تبديل واخر 250hr وسعة حوض الدهن 30L والوقت بين تبديل واخر 250HR وسعر الدهن 150 ID/L وسعر الوقود 70ID/L ونسبة التوقفات المتوقعة 20 0/0

قال الشــاعر حينما رماه الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في السجن بسبب هجاءه الناس 
مـاذا تقول لافراخ بذي مرخا
زغب الحواصل لاماء ولا شجر 
غيبت كاسبهم في قعرا مظلمة 
فاغفر سلام الله عليك ياعمروا 
انت الامين الذي من بعد صاحبه 
القت اليك مقاليد النهى المبشرو
الشاعر اسمه الحطيئة وعندما سمع الخليفة عمر القصيدة اطلاق سراحه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل سنان صلاح

فامثلتك مفيدة للمهندس المقيم المنفذ للمشروع
افادك الله كما افدتنا


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (3 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود ان اشكر المهندس نهر على التشجيع للتواصل مع ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
وبعد نسال الله ان نكون قد ااستطعنا ان نقدم الشي الذي يرضي


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*انتاجية الخلاطة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بعد ان تم اكمال الاعمال الترابية للموقع حسب المواصفات الهندسية المعمول بها بعدها يتم اعمال صب الكونكريت المسلح للاسس وحسب المخططات للمشروع الانشائي 
فعلى المهند المدني المقيم في الموقع ان يعرف كيف يتم حساب انتاجية الخلاطة والحصول على كونكريت متجانس ومعرفة عدد الخلاطات الازمة وكذلك الفترة الزمنية اللازمة لاتمام العمل 
مثال 
تم استخدام خلاطة كونكريتية وذلك لغرض خلط كمية معينة من الكونكريت لصب جدار بطول 25 متر وارتفاع 4.5 متر وسمك .4 المطلوب الفترة الزمنية اللازمة لصب الجدار اذا علمت ان سعة الخلاطة 1/4 متر مكعب سرعة الخلاطة 15 دورة في الدقيقة وعدد الدورات اللازمة للحصول على كونكريت متجانس 20 دورة معدل وقت التحميل وتوزيع الناتج لصب الكونكريت 45 ثانية 30 ثانية 25 ثانية 25 ثانية على التوالي معامل التشغيل 0.95 بعدها احسب سرعة املاء القالب


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*حل المثال*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
Actual production=60/Cyele time *T.f *Capacity
وقت الخلط = عدد الدورات الخلاطة / سرعة الخلاطة =20/15=80 ثانية 
وقت الدورة الواحدة للخلاطة =45+30+25+80=180
ACT. Produetion=60/3*095*025=4.75 m*3/Hr
الفترة الزمنية لصب الجدار = كمية الكونكريت /انتاجية الخلاطة 
=0.4*4.5*25/4.75=9.47 ساعة عمل 
سرعة املاء القالب = انتاجية الخلاطة /طول الجدار *سمك الجدار 
4.75/0.4*25=0.475 m/hr


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (5 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السؤال كان هل افضل اقتصاديا الامتلال ام الايجار 
فالمهندس المدني هو الذي يحدد ايهما افضل من خلال مقارنة كلفة كل حالة بدلالة ساعات التشغيل السنوي وعدد السلعات تبقى مجهولة =
القانون هو 
كلفة الاندثار /n+كلفة الاستثمار /n +كلفة الادامة / N =كلفة الايجار الشهري / N +كلفة الصيانة للايجار /n
مثال توضيحي 
مقلعة مجنزرة تساوي 30500 وعمرها انافع هو 5 سنوات تستعمل بمعدل 2000 ساعة في السنة وان قيمتها الاستردادية بعد 5 سنوات تساوي 3000 دينار علما ان الايجار الشهري للمقلعة 2651 لي 175 ساعة عمل فاذا كان معامل الاستثمار 13 0/0 ومعامل الصيانة والتصليح 20 0/0 من كلفة الاندثار وان كلفة الاندثار 60 0/0 من مبلغ الاولي للماكنة وان نسبة الصيانة والتصليح في حالة الايجار تساوي 90 0/ من الاندثار الكلي


----------



## eng_houssam (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كل الشكر لك أخي الفاضل م.سنان صلاح ولكن من أجل الأمانة العلمية هل أنت تسرد الارقام والنتائج هنا من تجربة شخصية أم أننا يمكن أن نقول أنها ارقام معيارية أي لو توضح لنا أكثر المصدر الذي اعتمدت عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*الجواب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جوابا الى سؤالكم حول المعلومات العلمية التي قمت بالمشاركة بها في منتداكم الموقر .اود اعلامكم اني حصلت عليها من خلال 1-دراستي الجامعية 2-ثقافتي الذاتية 3-ا لخبرة


----------



## م/أسامة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة 
الاخوة المهندسين المحترمين 
اعتز كثيرا بما قدمتم لي من شكر حول المواضيع والاقتراحات التي قدمتها في المنتدى


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة 
الاخوة المهندسون المحترمون
اعتز كثيرا بما قدمتم لي من شكر حول المواضيع والاقتراحات التي قدمتها في المنتدى


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة 
الاخوة المهندسون المحترمون 
اعتز كثيرا بما قدمتم لي من شكر حول المواضيع والاقتراحات التي قدمتها في المنتدى


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة و بارك الله فيك


----------



## meee (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم....

شكرا ً على الموضوع ... و على مجهودك الطيب :28: 

ـــــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــ


----------



## محمد82 (1 يناير 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## رهف مدنية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## virtualknight (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل من شارك في هذه المناقشة الشيقة التي افادتنا كثيرا


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة 
الاخوة المهندسون المحترمون 
اعتز كثيرا بالشكر الذي قدمتمه لي حول المواضيع والمقترحات التي قدمتها في المنتدى .


----------



## saryadel (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاركة قيمة جدا


----------



## السمهر (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم
نامل تفاعل الجميع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (9 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

س/اذا كان هنالك اختلاف في مقادير فقرات جدول الكميات التخمينية للمشروع معين .ما هي السبل الواجب اتباعها لغرض حلها دون ضرر اي طرف


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (15 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الجواب/

لتنفيذ اي مشروع انشائي تقوم الجهة المالكة للارض (الجهة المستفيدة )باعداد جدول جدول كميات تخميني وفق مخططات المشروع وبعد المصادقة عليها تعلن للمناقصة لغرض التنفيذ حيث يتم التنفيذ بموجب عقد يتم توقيعه من قبل االجهة المستفيدة والجهة المنفذة وعند التنفيذ يتم دفع المال الى الجهة المنفذة بموجب فقرات جدول الكميات التي تم تنفيذها بعد اخذ الذرعة لها .
فاذا كان الاختلاف في مقادير جدول الكميات بنسبة عشرون بالمئة بالزيادة او النقصان يعتبر حد مسموح به اما اذا كان اكثر من عشرون بالمئة فيتم اعادة الاتفاق بين الطرفين على الفقرة


----------



## body55 (7 مايو 2013)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nofal (7 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (7 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## body55 (13 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم------------------------------------------


----------

